# DIY platforms



## Benno (May 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I am adding final touches to my vivarium in the form of the decorations, I am going to order some vines and plants and a log for that natural feel! But I am adding in a couple of shelves for the lizard to perch on/climb on for a bit of activity, what I want to ask you is, if you have made DIY shelves for your vivarium, what have you covered them with? If at all? I am coating the shelves to protect them and of course will allow good time for aerating! But I wondered if you used a synthetic material to let them get a grip on the shelf, reptile carpet maybe?

Thanks!


----------



## Dannyk79 (Feb 15, 2012)

Here you go matey knock your self out..Homemade Platforms


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

Reptile carpet would be fine. You could do it like above says or just put some flat rocks, slate etc 
Just use your imagination:2thumb:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

coat in pva. sprinkle with sand seal with varnish - natural looking stone rocks and ledges


----------

